# هل تعبدون الايقونات والتماثيل



## mowafee (6 أبريل 2011)

هل تصلون للايقونات والتماثيل والصور وتضيؤن لها الشموع وتسجدون لها

سفر الخروج الأصحاح 20 

1.أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ 

أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.

2.لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي 

الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي

 أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ، أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ مِنْ 

مُبْغِضِيَّ، وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَانًا إِلَى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ.


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أبريل 2011)

*أخي الحبيب الأيقونة نحن نرسمها ، فكيف نقدم العبادة لها ،، عجبي !!!*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

من شحن راسك بهذه الخزعبلات?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2011)

*أخى اننا نكرم صاحب الصورة (الأيقونة) ونتذكر محبته للرب ودفاعه عن الإيمان
إن تكريمنا للصور هو تكريم لأصحابها.وليس هذا أمراً غريباً أو مستنكراً، لأن الدول تكرم عظمائها وصانعي التاريخ بعمل صور لهم تعلقها على جدران المدارس والمتاجر والمستشفيات والمؤسسات العامة، وتزين بها كتب التاريخ.. وذلك تخلداً لذكراهم وإظهارهم كنموذج يُحتذى به في الإجتهاد في العمل والأمانة في مال الغير والإخلاص للوطن.. 
هكذا صور الروحانيين تستحق منا التكريم لأن أصحابها ضربوا أعظم الأمثلة في بطولة الدفاع عن الإيمان وبطولة قهر الجسد والموت عن العالم، وبطولة التقوى والفضيلة.. وأمام كل هذه البطولات ألا يستحقون منّا كل تكريم وتمجيد؟ 
نحن نضئ الشموع  ونسجد للرب ونقف أما الأيقونة لنتشفع بهذا القديس أمام الرب

​*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*انا رديت على شخص قبل كدا فى الموضوع دا بالتفصيل الممل هشوفهولك 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*سؤال عن الوصية الثانية*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*اختصارا للموضوع اللى وضعتلك اللينك بتاعه
الوصية التانية ليست ضد الفن التصويرى icongraphy 
الوصية ضد ان تصنع صورة او تمثال وتمثل لك اله يعبد وتسجد له 
فنحن نقدم العبادة للمسيح صورة الله الغير منظور الصورة اللحمية ليهوه
اما الايقونا فهى تصوير خارجى لا تمثل اى معنى للاله او غيره هى مجرد رسم خارجى icongraphy
والعهد القديم ملئ بالفن التصويرى الرمزى
تابوت العهد          الحية النحاسية      تصميم الهيكل والكاروبيم وغيره
اما صناعة صورة او تمثال ويعتبر اله يعبد دا مرفوض كتابيا ومسيحيا مطلقا     
اقرا الموضوع اللى وضعتلك اللينك بتاعه ولو عندك سؤال تانى اطرحه هنا 
*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2011)

لا، نحن لا نعبد الايقونات و لا التماثيل
نعبد الله الواحد فقط


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

*المسلمون إفتروا علينا بأننا :
نعبد مريم العذراء 
نعبد الصليب 
نعبد التماثيل 
نعبد الصور 
نعبد الأيقونات 
نعبد كهنة كنائسنا 

ألا يكفي تأليف و إتهامات باطلة على المسيحيين 
نحن نعبد الله الواحد فقط ​*


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2011)

لا احد يسجد للصور او يظن انها بذاتها معبودة او تحمل نوع من البركة السحرية..هذه افكار مضحكة بعيدة عن اللاهوت المسيحي
اما تكريم القديسين الذين تصورهم الايقونات فهو امر نعتقد به! فالله يُكرِم قديسيه ويكافئهم, أفلا نُكرِمُهُم نحن بالاقتداء بسيرهم و الطلب منهم ان يصلوا لاجلنا عند الله؟ 
..
فالصور ذاتها لا تمثل شيء! ولا تحمل قدسيّة. ولا تُعبد. وتكريم من تصوّره الصورة ليس عبادة له! وانما اثناء على عبادته هو!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أبريل 2011)

الصورة وسيلة إيضاح لشكل القداسة واملامحها

فمثلما توجد صور تمثل الشراسة والإجرام ، أو الفسق والإباحية والشهوانية ، ويكون لها تأثير مخرب للروح

فلماذا تعترضون على وجود صور تقدس القداسة والروحانية ، لتنقل للنفس هذه الملاح والإنطباعات المقدسة !!!
لم تعترضوا أبداً على صور الشر والإجرام ، وتعترضون على صور القداسة !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael (7 أبريل 2011)

*الأيقونات والتماثيل أمر مقدس مثلها كمثل الكعبة لديكم، هل يصح أن أقول انك تعبد الكعبة ؟
*


----------



## mowafee (7 أبريل 2011)

******
حُرر بواسطة الاإدارة بسبب التفسيرات خاطئة المتعمدة لما شرحناه
*****
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

الاخ mowafee
رجاءاً كُف عن هذا العبث


----------



## الرب معنا (8 أبريل 2011)

*انا مهنتي نحات انحت التماثيل واللوحات للكنائس فهل تعتقد اني اعبد ماانحته يامن يسجد ويقبل الحجر الاسود الوثني ..؟!*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أبريل 2011)

> نحن لا نسجد للحجر الاسود و لا نعبده ولا نصلى له وانما نقبله ونستلمه باليد من النسك


* فى القسم الاسلامى ممكن اعرفك قدسية الحجر الاسود شفيع المسلمين خلينا فى موضوعنا ومتدخلش اصنام المسلمين فى كلامنا *


> سفر الحكمة 14
> 
> 16 ثم على ممر الزمان تاصلت تلك العادة الكفرية فحفظت كشريعة وباوامر الملوك عبدت المنحوتات
> 17 والذين لم يستطع الناس اكرامهم بمحضرهم لبعد مقامهم صوروا هيئاتهم الغائبة وجعلوا صورة الملك المكرم نصب العيون حرصا على تملقه في الغيبة كانه حاضر18 ثم ان حب الصناع للمباهاة كان داعية للجاهلين الى المبالغة في هذه العبادة
> ...


*كلام سليمان الحكيم رائع دا كلام كتابنا اللى احنا بندافع عنه ايه مشكلتك؟؟؟
شرحتلك بالتفصيل الممل الفرق بين الفن التصويرى وصناعة الصور والتماثيل واتخذها كالهه تعبد وهذا مرفوض فى الفكر المسيحى واليهودى 
الفن التصويرى شئ وصناعة الهه وثنية شئ اخر 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أبريل 2011)

*رحلة الى الكعبة – الحجر الاسود شفيع المسلمين*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أبريل 2011)

*قولى هسالك سؤال تعرف اقدم ايقونة مسيحية فى العالم مين رسمها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## mowafee (12 أبريل 2011)

ايه دخل الفن فى الكنيسه الفن مكانه المتحف دلوقتى عندما يوجد تمثال

 وتصفونه بصورة المسيح عليه السلام ثم نجد من يسجد له أو يصلى له ويضئ 

الشموع  فاذا سألت أحد قال لك مثل ما تقول نحن لا نعبد التمثال وانما الذى 

على صورة التمثال فما فهمته انكم كما جسدتم الله فى المسيح جسدتم 

المسيح فى صوره أو تمثال و هذا عندكم ليس عباده للتمثال أو للصوره

أما بالنسبه لصور الاباء فأنتم تكرمونهم  و تدعون لصورهم لكى يشفعو لكم عند 

الله لو فهمت غلط صححلى


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

mowafee قال:


> ايه دخل الفن فى الكنيسه الفن مكانه المتحف دلوقتى عندما يوجد تمثال
> 
> وتصفونه بصورة المسيح عليه السلام ثم نجد من يسجد له أو يصلى له ويضئ
> 
> ...


*
يعني مش عارفة ليش اللف و الدوران !!! 
سؤالك كان هل تعبدون التماثيل؟ و كانت الإجابة لا 
هل من الصعب إستيعاب الجواب ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 أبريل 2011)

نحن لم نجسد الله فى المسيح

بل الله هو الذى تجسد فى المسيح

وما ترفضه فلترفضه ، فهذا شأنك أنت وأنت حرُّ ، إذ أن الله أعطى البشر الحرية التى بناءً عليها ينبنى العدل فى المحاكمة .

والله المتجسد هو الذى ستقف أمامه لتُحاكم ، وحتى موروثكم قد قال لكم بهذا 

وأما الصور ، فنحن سبق وقلنا لك أننا لا نعبدها بل نتخذها وسيلة إيضاحية مفيدة جداً جداً لحياتنا الروحية

وإن كانت مشاعرنا تتجمع أما الصورة ، وتنطلق إلى صاحب الصورة ، فذلك هو الأمر الطبيعى فى الحياة بوجه عام

وحتى فى الدعاية التجارية ن فإنهم يعملون صورة لمنتجاتهم ، ولتكن من الوجبات الشهية ، فهذه الصورة تجعل مشاعرك تتجه نحو هذه الوجبة وتشتهيها

وبالطبع من الخيبة الكبيرة أنك تأكل الصورة !!!!!!! ، على مقياس تفكيرك فى عبادة الصورة !!!!!!!!!!!

فالصورة - فى كل هذه الحالات - هى مجرد وسيلة لتجميع المشاعر نحو الهدف الذى تحمله الصورة

وحتى فى الصور الخليعة ، فإنها تلوث مشاعرك كلها من داخل قلبك 

فما بالك تعترض على الصور التى تملأ قلبك بالمشاعر المقدسة وتريد أن تمنعها عنا وتمنعنا عن الإستفادة منها !!!!!

تقول أن مكان الصور هو المتاحف ، فهل تسكت عن الصور المفسدة والمدنسة للمشاعر ، ولا تدعو لوضعها فى المتاحف ، بينما ترفض الصور التى تقدس المشاعر وتسمو بها !!!!!!!!!

++++

وإن فى أخلاقك عجباً ، إذ كيف تقبل بتقبيل الحجر الأسود القذر - بحسب أقوال الصحابة - من الطمث الذى كانوا يسيلونه عليه ، وتطوف حوله ، وتصنع له خدمات العبادة 

وهو الحجر الذى لا يحمل أى معنى محترم - ولن أقول مقدس- وترفض الصور التى تحمل معانى سامية مفيدة جداً !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

إن فى أخلاقك عجباً


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أبريل 2011)

> ايه دخل الفن فى الكنيسه الفن مكانه المتحف دلوقتى عندما يوجد تمثال


*الفن التصويرى يا كابتن موجود ليس فقط فى كنيسة العهد الجديد كان موجود فى كنيسة العهد القديم ايضا موسى صنع خيمة الاجتماع على المثال الذى راءه
فهو صنع شبه السماويات على مثال الاقداس السماوية الحقيقية
وصنع بالفن التصويرى شبه السما 
فهل اعتقد احد من اليهود بان هذا التصوير الفنى الرمزى هو شرك بالله اعوذ بالله او عبادة اصنام حفظنا الله
*


> وتصفونه بصورة المسيح عليه السلام ثم نجد من يسجد له أو يصلى له ويضئ


*مين دا اللى بيسجد لصورة
انا بسجد للمسيح صورة الله فقط *


> على صورة التمثال فما فهمته انكم كما جسدتم الله فى المسيح جسدتم


*لا احنا مجسدناش الله
الله بالفعل جاء فى الجسد والابن الوحيد هو صورة جوهره الغير مدرك وهذا مانعبده *
*الله المتجسد*


> ما بالنسبه لصور الاباء فأنتم تكرمونهم  و تدعون لصورهم لكى يشفعو لكم عند
> 
> الله لو فهمت غلط صححلى


*انا بدعى لصورة ازاى يعنى 
يعنى لو قدامى صورة للعذراء وقولت صليلى علشان ربنا يتدخل ويحل المشكلة
يبقى انا كدا بكلم الصورة؟؟؟
لو سيادتك واقف قدام حد عزيز عليك بس هو متوفى وليه صورة عندك فى الصالون ووقفت تكلمه من خلال صورته معنى كدا انك مؤمن ان الصورة دى تمثل الشخص وبتكلم الصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الصورة ياعزيزى مجرد اداة وفن لا اكثر ولا اقل 
*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *المسلمون إفتروا علينا بأننا :​*
> *نعبد مريم العذراء *
> *نعبد الصليب *
> *نعبد التماثيل *
> ...


 
نسيتي .....
*نعبد الخنزير *
*ونعبد الخروف*
*ونعبد القسيس*
*ونعبد زوجة القسيس*
*ونعبد أبن خالة القسيس*
*ونعبد البيت ال ساكن فيه القسيس*
*ونعبد الكنيسة*
*ونعبد أول عمود في الكنيسة *
*ونعبد الشموع*
*ونعبد القديسين والشهداء*
*ونعبد البخور *
*ونعبد أمريكا وكندا *
*والي أخر الأيام ترانا يومياً نعبد شئ جديد*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*انا شايف رغي كتير ... وجدال عقيم ... والناس بصراحة جوبوا ... وطبعاً علي القارئ أن يشهد *
*بس شكلي هرخم وهستخدم سلطتي وهغلق الموضوع*

*يغلق *​


----------

